# ACL - what compartment?



## raemitch78 (Feb 16, 2011)

From what I can gather through these posts, the ACL is in the PF compartment.  I have an op note and these procedures were performed:

1- ACL reconstruction - 29888
2- Medial Menisectomy - 29881
3- Condroplasty of the PF - 29877
4- Synovectomy - Med and Lat - 29876

I would say that the Chondroplasty is included in the ACL since it is in the same compartment - deleting 29877
Also, the Med Synovectomy is included in the Med Menisectomy - changing 29876 to 29875-59 - 

My doc is stating that the ACL is not in a compartment but I can not find any hard documentation to prove it to him...  Does anyone have something that they can share so I can educate him???


----------



## Thath041 (Feb 21, 2011)

Code 29888 and 29889 include both limited and major synovectomy, incidental shaving/debridement of articular cartlidge. And if it is MC they will not pay the 29877 or the 29875

Our coding would be :

29888                      844.2
29881-51                 836.0
G0289 (not 29877)    717.7

Hope this helps....


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 22, 2011)

raemitch78 said:


> From what I can gather through these posts, the ACL is in the PF compartment.  I have an op note and these procedures were performed:
> 
> 1- ACL reconstruction - 29888
> 2- Medial Menisectomy - 29881
> ...



The ACL, for coding purposes is located in the patellofemoral compartment. Anatomically speaking it's in the notch. I too had a doc that stated the same thing. You'll probably never find anything in writing to back up your opinion. BUT I have been told that a chondroplasty (29877) has nothing to do with an ACL repair/reconstruction. So with that I feel fine submitting 29877 and 29888 when done in the pateelofemoral compartment. Hope this helps.


----------

